#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Tι πιστεύετε ότι προκάλεσε τις κατολισθήσεις στα Τέμπη;

## SMBD

---

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Χωρίς αυτοψία,επιστημονική άποψη δεν μπορεί να σταθεί.Κ από το πρώην team μου που δουλεύει πλέον στο τμήμα,ξέρω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό από καιρό.Κ θα υπάρξουν κ άλλες.Μπορεί στο προσεχές μέλλον,μπορεί στο μακρινό.

----------


## georgecv

Έχει κάποιο νόημα η συγκεκριμένη ψηφοφορία? Εγώ άκουσα ότι ζητήθηκε να διακοπεί η κυκλοφορία των οχημάτων για 6 μήνες και δόθηκε άδεια από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ

----------


## Sdimis

Για να κάνουμε έστω χαλαρή κουβέντα (μόνο αυτό μπορούμε), καλό θα ήταν όσοι έχουν κάποια δεδομένα να τα δημοσιεύσουν αλλιώς θα λέμε εικασίες στηριζόμενες σε δεδομένα που εμείς νομίζουμε ότι ισχύουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με *Sdimis*. Αν υπάρχουν οποιαδήποτε στοιχεία ας παρατεθούν. Είτε ιστορικά, είτε από παλιότερες μελέτες (κάπου άκουσα ότι το ΤΕΕ εντόπισε 3~4 τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια) είτε και από μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων.

----------


## Sdimis

Σχετική βιβλιογραφία για παλαιότερες κατολισθήσεις στην περιοχή

"ΗΛΙΑΣ, Π. (1999). Γεωτεχνική εξέταση κατολίσθησης στην Εθνική Οδό Αθηνών –
Θεσσαλονίκης (Χ.Θ. 390+220) στα Τέμπη, Ν. Λάρισας, ΙΓΜΕ."

"Γεωλογική-γεωτεχνική μελέτη της κατολίσθησης στη Χ.Θ. 390+220 της Ν.Ε.Ο. Αθήνας-Θεσ/νίκης στα Τέμπη Ν.Λάρισας
Συγγραφέας:     Βακόνδιος, Ι.
Εκδότης:     Ινστιτούτο Γεωλογικών και Μεταλλευτικών Ερευνών
Δημοσίευση:     Αθήνα : Ι.Γ.Μ.Ε., 1999 "

Τίτλος:     Γεωτεχνική εξέταση των συνθηκών ευσταθείας των πρανών στην περιοχή Αγίας Παρασκευής Τεμπών.
Συγγραφέας:     Ανδρονόπουλος, Β.
Εκδότης:     Ινστιτούτο Γεωλογικών και Μεταλλευτικών Ερευνών
Δημοσίευση:     Αθήνα : Ι.Γ.Μ.Ε., 1982

Από συνέντευξη του καθηγητή Τεχνικής Γεωλογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών Γεώργιου Κούκη.
«Πριν από 30 χρόνια στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 είχαμε και πάλι αποκολλήσεις και
καταπτώσεις βράχων στην κοιλάδα των Τεμπών και πάλι είχε κοπεί ο οδικός άξονας. Τότε ως μέλος του ΙΓΜΕ ήμουν στην ομάδα που είχαμε μελετήσει το τι πρέπει να γίνει. Αφού εξετάσαμε όλες τις παραμέτρους καταλήξαμε στο συμπέρασμα και εισηγηθήκαμε στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ ότι πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί σήραγγα, κάτι που υλοποιείται, αλλά 30 χρόνια μετά. Αρχικά είχαν εξεταστεί λύσεις όπως να κατασκευαστεί σκέπαστρο που να καλύπτει το δρόμο, όμως επειδή η περιοχή της κοιλάδας είναι ιδιαίτερου φυσικού κάλλους αυτή η λύση αποκλείστηκε. Η δεύτερη πρόταση για μέτρα στήριξης στα πρανή, λόγω υψηλού κόστους αποκλείστηκε και αυτή», δήλωσε ο κ. Κούκης μιλώντας στον «ΑτΚ». Ο καθηγητής Γ. Κούκης διατέλεσε επί χρόνια σύμβουλος της ΕΥΔΕ ΠΑΘΕ και γνωρίζει καλά το πρόβλημα των Τεμπών. «Το πρόβλημα στα Τέμπη είναι σύνθετο. Εχει
υψηλά και απότομα πρανή στα 300-400 μέτρα με δυνητική αστάθεια, δηλαδή ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να σημειωθούν αποκολλήσεις βράχων και κατολισθήσεις. Σ' αυτό συνεπιδρούν η απότομη κλίση, η τεκτονική της περιοχής που αποτελείται από σχηματισμούς ασβεστόλιθων, όπου το χειμώνα επιδρά το νερό, όχι μόνο της
βροχής, αλλά ιδιαίτερα του χιονιού που αυξάνει τον όγκο κατά μήκος των ρωγμών και
σπάει το πέτρωμα. Επιπλέον όλων αυτών, στη βάση του πρανούς κατασκευάστηκε ο δρόμος, με αποτέλεσμα την έλλειψη αντιστήριξης στο πρανές. Ολες αυτές οι συνθήκες φέρνουν τα  πρανή σε κρίσιμη ισορροπία, μια οριακή ισορροπία».

Όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί με σοβαρά δημόσια έργα, γνωρίζουν την ελληνική νοοτροπία η οποία είναι όσο λιγότερες γεωτεχνικές τόσο το καλύτερο.
Τα γεωτεχνικά είναι σαν την προληπτική ιατρική ξοδεύεις χρήματα για κάτι που φαίνεται μόνο αν αποτύχει ή αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα.
Αντίθετα από ότι νομίζουν οι περισσότεροι, οι πλειονότητα των προβλημάτων των δημοσίων έργων στην Ελλάδα, προκύπτει από την αρχικά χαμηλή κοστολόγησή τους (πολύ κάτω του κόστους) και την εξαιρετικά χαμηλή αρχική επένδυση σε μελέτες κάθε είδους.
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα στην κατασκευή σε συνδυασμό με την παντελή ανυπαρξία ελεγκτικού μηχανισμού.

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποια από αυτές τις μελέτες, την θέση των σηράγγων κατηγορία εδάφους κατα Bieniawski και το βήμα διάνοιξης μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε κάποια συζήτηση. Από ότι ακούγετε κάποια μελέτη ευστάθειας των πρανών είχε συζητηθεί ?

----------

Xάρης

----------


## mred-akias

> Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει καθόλου το γεγονός, πέραν από το κομμάτι της είδησης σας είδηση.


Και εγώ το ίδιο. Ωστόσο μπορώ να αναφέρω 5-6 πράγματα για τις κατολισθήσεις γενικά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται ή έχει ξεχάσει.

Κατ΄αρχάς ο όρος κατολίσθηση είναι γενικά ατυχής καθώς όπως και ο αντίστοιχος αγγλικός (landslide) δεν ανταποκρίνεται ετυμολογικά στο φανόμενο. Δεν έχουμε μόνο ολίσθηση αλλά και πτώση, ανατροπή ή ακόμα και ροή. Επιπλέον το φαινόμενο απαντάται και μέσα σε λίμνες θάλασσες και ταμιευτήρες και όχι μόνο στην ξηρά (land). Φυσικά για ευκολία  χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος από όλους (παρ΄όλη την πρόταση του Varnes -βλ. παρακάτω) απλά καλό είναι να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι.

Σχετικά με τη επεξήγηση/ορισμό του φαινομένου έχουν τοποθετηθεί διάφοροι, μεταξύ τους ο Terzaghi (ο γνωστός) ο οποίος την ορίζει ως μία γρήγορη κίνηση μάζας περώματος, υπολειματικού εδάφους ή ιζήματος ενός πρανούς, της οποίας το κέντρο βάρους μετακινείται προς τα κάτω και προς τα έξω. Ο Varnes  χρησιμοποιήσε τον όρο mass movements που περιλαμβάνει κάθε μετακίνηση τμήματος πρανούς που οφείλεται σε ολίσθηση, κατάπτωση, ανατροπή, ροή και ερπυσμό (ταχύτητα της τάξεως των 10^-6mm/sec). Δεν περιλαμβάνει τις καθιζήσεις, χιονοστιβάδες, μετακινήσεις πάγου κλπ. 

Τίθεται ακόμη το θέμα της κατηγοριοποίησης. Οι δύο "μεγάλες σχολές" είναι των Zaruba-Mencl και  του Varnes (αυτή του '78 καθώς πιο πριν είχε προτείνει μαζί με τον Sharpe μία κατηγοριοποίηση που βασιζόταν στον τύπο κίνησης, την ταχύτητα αυτής, το υλικό και την υγρασία του, τα στοιχεία αυτά καλό είναι να δίνονται μεν αλλά δεν αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της κατηγοριοποίησης).

Προτιμάται αυτή του Varnes  η οποία βασίζεται σε δύο κριτήρια (και εκφράζεται με δύο λέξεις, η πρώτη προσδιορίζει τον τύπο κίνησης και η δεύτερη το υλικό λχ ανατροπή βράχων) έναντι αυτής των Zaruba-Mencl καθώς η δεύτερη δίνει ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα στον γεωλογικό παράγοντα και βασίζεται στην γεωλογική δομή των χωρών τους (τσεχία-σλοβακία, διακρίνουν δύο μεγάλες κατηγορίες, α τις μετακινήσεις του τεταρτογενούς στρώματος-προφανώς οι πιο συνηθισμένες- και β τις μετακινήσεις του προτεταρτογενούς υποβάθρου που υποδιαιρούνται κατάλληλα).

Ταξινόμηση κατά Varnes

Τύπος κίνησης: Κατάπτωση, Ανατροπή, Ολίσθηση-Περιστροφική, Ολίσθηση-Μεταθετική, Πλευρική εξάπλωση, Ροή, Σύνθετη.

Τύπος Μετακινούμενου υλικού: Υποδιαιρείται ανάλογα με το αν μιλάμε για βραχομάζα (οπότε χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη βράχοι ή η φράση βραχώδες υπόβαθρο λχ κατάπτωση βράχων ή μεταθετική ολίσθηση βραχώδους υποβάθρου) ή για εδάφη τα οποία -στα πλαίσια της παρούσας κατηγοριοποίησης πάντα- διακρίνονται σε χονδρόκοκκα ( και χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη κορήματα λχ ροή κορημάτων) και στα λεπτόκοκκα ( όπου χρησιμοιείται η λέξη γαίες λχ ανατροπή γαιών). 
Όπου γαίες θεωρούμε υλικό με το 80% της μάζας έχει μέγεθος μικρότερο των 2 mm (λχ άργιλος) ενώ όπου κορήματα θεωρούμε υλικό με 20%-80% της μάζας μεγαλύτερο των 2mm (λχ χαλίκια) ενώ το υπόλοιπο υλικό είναι μικρότερο από 2mm. Επειδή η άμμος είναι μπέρδεμα, η κοκκομετρική ανάλυση είναι απαραίτητη. Οι παραπάνω ονομασίες όπως καταλάβατε αναφέρονται σε στην διάμετρο των κόκκων του υλικού. Επιπλέον η ταξινόμηση αυτή βασίζεται στην κατάσταση του υλικού ΠΡΙΝ από την κατολίσθηση (το ότι βλέπουμε λχ κορήματα μετά δεν σημαίνει ότι πριν δεν ήταν βάχος που "έσπασε" κατά την κατολίσθηση).

Επιπλέον χρήσιμες πληροφορίες είναι η υγρασία (που εκτιμάται πολύ δύσκολα καθώς συχνά παρατηρούνται ξηρά τεμαχίδια πάνω από διαποτισμένη υδαρή μάζα ίδιου υλικού και η εμπειρία παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο εδώ) και η ταχύτητα μετακίνησης όπου διακρίνονται 7 κατηγορίες (που πάλι είναι μπέρδεμα η κατάσταση καθώς στα διάφορα στάδια εξέλιξης της κατολίσθησης έχουμε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες). Το σημαντικό είναι ο ερπυσμός ή πιο σωστά οι προτάσεις αντικατάστασεις του όρου με αναφορά ταχύτητας που συνήθως εμπίπτει στις κατηγορίες 1 και 2  (όπου συχνά οι κατασκευές "μέσα" στην κατολίσθηση μένουν ανέπαφες καθώς τις παρασύρει το φαινόμενο). Το όριο μεταξύ των κατηγοριών 6 και 7 (5m/sec) μεταφράζεται σε απίθανη ύπαρξη επιζώντων.

Παράγοντες που συμβάλουν στην εκδήλωση κατολισθήσεων κατά WP/WLI 94, 4 ομάδες, 10 παράγοντες ανά ομάδα. Μπορείτε να τις δείτε στο συνημένο (πηγή: "Γεωλογία Τεχνικών Έργων" Κούκη και Σαμπατάκη, Εκδόσεις Παπασωτηρίου 2007). Δυστυχώς είναι από κινητό τραβηγμένη οπότε κατεβάστε την και zoomάρετε με κάποια εφαρμογή. Anyways  οι εδαφικές συνθήκες ως παράγοντες εξελίσσονται αργά στο χρόνο και ΔΕΝ περιέχουν κάποια λειτουργία εναύσματος μετακίνησης. 

Ο Varnes  κάνει την ομαδοποίηση σε παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση της διατμητικής τάσης (αφαίρεση υποστήριξης, επιφόρτιση, παροδικές τάσεις, τοπική ανύψωση, πλευρική πίεση), παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στην χαμηλή διατμητική αντοχή (λιθολογική σύσταση και υφή, δομή των πετρωμάτων και γεωμετρία του πρανούς), παράγοντες που συμβάλουν στην μείωση της διατμητικής αντοχής (αποσάθρωση και άλλες φυσικοχημικές διαδικασίες, μεταβολές των ενεργών τάσεων λόγω του νερού, των πόρων και των ρωγμών, μεταβολές της δομής των πετρωμάτων και λοιποί παράγοντες όπως δράση του ριζικού συστήματος δένδρων).

Και τώρα που είπαμε τα πολλά για τα αίτια, ας επικεντρωθούμε συγκεκριμένα στο έναυσμα των κατολισθήσεων. Τα αίτια όπως καταλάβατε μπορεί να είναι πολλά-πάρα πολλά- και δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί το φαινόμενο χωρίς να λάβουμε υπ΄όψην το "ιστορικό" της περιοχής, αλλά το έναυσμα αποτελεί ένα συγκεκριμένο γεγονός.  Τέτοια γεγονότα μπορεί να είναι η έντονη βροχόπτωση, χιόνι, μεταβολές στην στάθμη του νερού (υπόγειου και μη), ηφαιστειακή δράση και σεισμική δραστηριότητα. 

Οι Rib και Liang ομαδοποιούν τα χαρακτηριστικά για την αξιολόγηση περιοχών ως προς την δυνατότητα/πιθανότητα εκδήλωσης κατολισθήσεων ως εξής:

Παράγοντες: Α) Γεωμορφολογικοί, Β) Γεωλογικοί, Γ) Περιβαλλοντικοί, Δ) Ανθρώπινοι και Ε) Χρονικοί.
Α) Χαρακτηρίζονται από το τοπίο και περιλαμβάνουν την γεωμορφολογική εξέλιξη και στάδια ανάπτυξης.
Β)Χαρακτηρίζονται από την σύσταση (λιθολογία, στρωματογραφία, προϊόντα αποσάθρωσης) και την δομή (ρήγματα, ασυνέχιες, διάταξη ορυκτών στα πετρώματα κοκ)
Γ) Χαρακτηρίζονται από το κλίμα και την υδρογεωλογία (απορροές, ροές υπόγειου νερού, ξήρανση, δράση παγετού κ.α.) και από τις καταστροφές (σεισμοί, τυφώνες, ηφαιστειακές εκρήξεις, καθιζήσεις, πλημμύρες κ.α.)
Δ)Πρόκειται για την ανθρώπινη δράση όπως οικιστική ανάπτυξη, τεχνικά έργα, μεταλεία/λατομεία, υπερφόρτιση του εδάφους, αποψίλωση κ.α.)
Ε) Στην ουσία πρόκειται για το χρονικό πλαίσιο επίδρασης των παραπάνω, αν θυμάστε/έχετε διδαχθεί για τα στάδια "ηλικίας" (νεότητας, ωριμότητας και γήρατος) των σχηματισμών.

Ξέρω ότι πιθανότατα αρκετά από αυτά τα γνωρίζετε ήδη αλλά δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα τι διδάσκεται από αυτά ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός (και γενικότερα άλλες ειδικότητες μηχανικών και μη) οπότε έκανα μια σύνοψη των βασικότερων στοιχείων κατά την γνώμη μου. Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα και να σας βοήθησαν.

Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σας προτείνω το βιβλίο "Γεωλογία Τεχνικών Έργων" Κούκη και Σαμπατάκη, Εκδόσεις Παπασωτηρίου 2007 το οποίο μεταξύ άλλων περιλαμβάνει περίπου 50-60 σελίδες για την έρευνα  των κατολισθήσεων (το κεφάλαιο με θέμα τις κατολισθήσεις είναι περίπου 200 σελίδες και κυριολεκτικά μου άνοιξε τα μάτια).

Πηγές για όλα τα παραπάνω: "Γεωλογία Τεχνικών Έργων" Κούκη και Σαμπατάκη, Εκδόσεις Παπασωτηρίου 2007, Σημειώσεις και Εργαστηριακές σημειώσεις (δώθηκαν ως συγγράμματα-δεν εκδίδονται) προπτυχιακών μαθημάτων Τμήματος Μηχανικών Ορυκτών Πόρων.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

΄Όλοι αυτοί που τώρα κράζουν τους εργολάβους,έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ο φορέας έγκρισης των οποιονδήποτε μελετών είναι συνήθως Α.Ε. του Υπουργείου?Τις συμβάσεις παραχώρησης ποιός τις έφτιαξε?

ΧΑΡΗ μας κάνουν αυτές οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες που ανέλαβαν το οδικό δίκτυο της χώρας.ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ.Διότι,το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ τη δεκαετία του 60,είχε συνδέσει την οδοποιία αποκλειστικά με ορύγματα-επιχώματα.Βλέπε Αθηνών-Κορίνθου,Κορίνθου-Πατρών,Αθηνών-Λαμίας κλπκλπ.Τα χρήματα των διοδίων ΗΞΕΡΑΝ να τα ειπράξουν,όπως πολύ ευθαρσώς συνεχίζουν να το κάνουν στην Κορίνθου-Πατρών........

Το έγκλημα όμως,του να επιτρέπουν τη δίοδο ΤΟΣΕΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΕΣ μέσω των Τεμπών,με τόσο ανασφαλή διέλευση,το συγκαλύπτουν τώρα κ για τα πάντα φταίνε οι κατασκευάστριες.........

Όσο για τους κατοίκους:ας μην πολυγκρινιάζουν,γιατί τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια τώρα που ήρθε το έργο κοντά τους........τις χάρες ξέρουν καλά να τις ζητάνε,όταν όμως το ερείπιό τους αρχίζει να κουνιέται,η μήνυση πάει σύννεφο.......

ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΑΔΟΧΟΙ............****ι,που ανοίξατε Εθνική Οδό-και μάλιστα τον πιό ζωτικό άξονα- με τη βοήθεια του Ελληνικού Στρατού(!!!!!).............αρκεί να εισπράξουμε τα διόδια.

Τίποτα δεν φταίει για την κατολίσθηση,η @#$%^ που σας δέρνει φταίει,που τολμάτε να παίζετε με την ασφάλεια του κακόμοιρου του Έλληνα τόσα χρόνια.....Να αποδώσετε φόρο τιμής στον Ιταλό συνάδελφο που χάνει τη ζωή του στην Αφρικανική χώρα.......Ω ΘΕΟΙ, ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΚΕΡΑΥΝΩΣΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΓΕΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ.Δεν αντέχουμε άλλο.

----------


## mred-akias

Καλά, ένας δεν παίζεται... άκου εκεί γεωακουστικά! Να έρθει να μας την μάθει και εμάς αυτήν την ορολογία!  :Γέλιο:  Και φυσικά στο νούμερο δύο έχουμε το μεταμεσονύχτιο θρίλερ από έναν αναγνωρισμένο σεναριογρα... συγνώμη δημοσιογράφο ήθελα να πω, ακατάληλλο φυσικά για ανηλίκους.

----------

